# News in << Rewind: June News Briefs from the World of AV and Tech



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Power Sound Audio unveiled* five new finish options for its new Triax subwoofer along with several other models in its PowerX lineup. The new finishes include Cordovan Cherry, Black Ash, American Cherry, Espresso, and Natural Maple. 

*SVS announced *free shipping both ways on all products due to the success of this policy with its new Ultra Speaker line. Customers can expect a 45-day no hassle audition with shipping covered on all orders and returns.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/J4.png[/img]*Time Warner Cable and Microsoft revealed* that a Time Warner Cable app will soon be available to Xbox 360 users. The app will provide access to 300 premium cable channels and will be available to cable subscribers with an Xbox Live Gold membership.

*The Criterion Collection, publisher of high quality classic and contemporary films, released *Things to Come by William Cameron Menzies on Blu-ray, DVD, and Huluplus. The film, written by H.G. Wells, was available beginning June 18.

*Polk Audio made* its first-ever E3 appearance, unveiling three new Xbox specific audio products. Xbox also featured Polk Audio products in its booth at the expo.

*Common Sense Media, a non-profit committed to improving the lives of kids in a world of media and technology through educating parents, ran* a month long education campaign about internet safety. “Like” Common Sense Media on facebook for access to their tips.

*Seiki announced *plans for a new 39" 4K Ultra High Definition display. The unit will be priced at $700 is will be available by the end of July.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/J3.png[/img]*Warner Brothers Consumer Products teamed-up with* a number of licensees (Mattel, Thinkway Toys, Jakks Pacific, and others) to produce toys, action figures and other collectables to support the recent release of Man of Steel.

*Soundcast Systems introduced* Melody, a compact omni-directional Bluetooth wireless speaker system. The unit is water proof, compatible with any Bluetooth smartphone, tablet, or device, and comes with popular music apps such as Pandora.

*Panasonic began* selling a limited edition Smart Viera ZT60 Plasma display exclusively at Best Buy Magnolia locations through July 31st. The model is being sold as a 65” (MSRP $4099) or 60” (MSRP $3499) class display.

*MyGaze launched *a web-shop for access to its proprietary eye tracking and eye control solutions. MyGaze hopes to make eye control devices affordable and mainstream, with a focus on the home computing market.

*Toshiba revealed* it will launch three new 4K Ultra High Definition TVs later this summer. The new displays will be 58, 65, and 84 inches.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/J2.jpg[/img]*Microsoft confirmed* that the Xbox One will have a slot-loading Blu-ray drive to go with its 500GB hard drive, a feature that was not included on the Xbox 360. The company also changed its stance on two Xbox One issues that angered the masses: Customers will no longer need an internet connection to play offline Xbox One games and can trade-in, resell, gift, and rent disc based games.

*Apple announced* that its streaming-video lineup for AppleTV will include HBO Go, WatchESPN, Sky News, Cruchyroll, and Qello. HBO Go and WatchESPN will be available to customers that receive these channels through an existing TV subscription.

*Intel was rumored* to be in the process of developing its own set top streaming media box. 

*Songbird, a high resolution audio open source alternative to iTunes, announced* they are ceasing operations as of June 29, 2013. CEO Eric Wittman suggests its millions of users turn to Nightingale which is based on Songbird’s platform.

*BlueFlame unveiled* The Slingshot, a new water-resistant portable speaker system designed for use in showers and by pools. The unit is Bluetooth-enabled with a wireless range of 33 feet. The unit includes a microphone that allows the speaker to act as a speaker-phone.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/J1.jpg[/img]*Pioneer opened* CE Week 2013 by introducing its forthcoming SP-SB23W speaker bar designed by Andrew Jones. The unit features built-in Bluetooth and six independently amplified drivers. It will be available this fall for an MSRP of $400.

and

*Samsung announced* that its 55 inch curved OLED TV is available to Korean customers at a cost of about $13,000. Samsung hasn’t set a specific date for bringing the display to the United States.


_Image Credits: Pioneer, Apple, Soundcast Systems, SVS Sound_


----------

